# Wheel Chocks



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello everyone

Looking at replacing our current wheel chocks with these, does anyone else have this particular style and or design? If so your comments are appreciated.

Wheel chocks


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I made some after seeing someone else's on this site. They work great. I don't have pictures of mine but I know there are pictures out there somewhere. They were a lot cheaper also.

I found this picture of the ones CamperAndy made. Mine are similar but not quite as pretty.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

kyoutback said:


> I made some after seeing someone else's on this site. They work great. I don't have pictures of mine but I know there are pictures out there somewhere. They were a lot cheaper also.


Pictures in Gallery on this -not sure of member names

1. Angle cut wood blocks 4x4 or 4x6 Threaded rod clamping device between the blocks
2. Angle cut wood blocks .... 3/4" Pony Pipe clamp as the clamping device.

Map Guy


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

camping canuks said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Looking at replacing our current wheel chocks with these, does anyone else have this particular style and or design? If so your comments are appreciated.
> 
> Wheel chocks


While I do not own the wheel chocks pictured, I am sure they will work just fine.

I have similar chocks that work great.










The main difference between those offered by CW and mine is $'s.

Mine cost about $8.00 to make.

Dan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I use those Bal Chocks. They work very well.

Mark


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

Mine are the cheaper yellow plastic version but the same clamping principal applies and they work fine. They seem sturdy enough for me.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I have those BAL loocking chocks from Camping World and love 'em. They are built like a tank, should last for many years. They are very easy convenient to use, though they are a little heavy.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...2_457_19833.jpg

It might not stop any rocking but I made these to make sure it can t roll in either direction.

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

So what's everyone using for the threaded portion on the home made version? Some look like an old pipe clamp others have thread rod. What's quickest and easiest if'n ya don't mind.

Thanks
Bill.

Oh ya, I was going to get some of the Bal chocks but don't feel like spending $110 even though everyone that has them loves them.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> So what's everyone using for the threaded portion on the home made version? Some look like an old pipe clamp others have thread rod. What's quickest and easiest if'n ya don't mind.
> 
> Thanks
> Bill.
> ...


My chocks have 5/8" threaded rod, nylox nut with cut washer on the bottom, nut with cut washer and lock washer in the middle, and nut with two cut washers on the top.

The 4 x 4 was left over from building my son's playhouse.

Total build time...less than an hour.

Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

camping canuks said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Looking at replacing our current wheel chocks with these, does anyone else have this particular style and or design? If so your comments are appreciated.
> 
> Wheel chocks


I use the exact same ones and love it helps keep the TT from any forward rocking
That is the next thing DW puts on once she gets me backed in

Don


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

I also use the BAL chocks and love them.
As mentioned they minimize rocking of the trailer in addition to keeping the weehls from moving.

They are well designed and will survive moving the trailer if you forget to remove one side before pulling away.

;-)

I'm not sure how I know that.

;-)

Jim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doft said:


> They are well designed and will survive moving the trailer if you forget to remove one side before pulling away.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how I know this either, but the little plastic wedge chocks under the tires will not survive if you forget to remove them


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> They are well designed and will survive moving the trailer if you forget to remove one side before pulling away.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how I know this either, but the little plastic wedge chocks under the tires will not survive if you forget to remove them















[/quote]
As Don said, first thing to do when setting up, last thing to do when hitching up.

Dan


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

Camping Canuks:

I have a set of the Roto-Chocks (i think thats what they are called). They really do a good job stopping the front to rear movement of the trailer, and with the tires locked against each other it is not going to move. I bought one then decided I would go ahead and get another.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Looking at replacing our current wheel chocks with these, does anyone else have this particular style and or design? If so your comments are appreciated.
> 
> Wheel chocks


While I do not own the wheel chocks pictured, I am sure they will work just fine.

I have similar chocks that work great.










The main difference between those offered by CW and mine is $'s.

Mine cost about $8.00 to make.

Dan








[/quote]

Those are mine. I used some leftover stock from when I built my deck, and used 3/4" threaded rod, total cost to me, about an hour of my time, and a few bucks for the rod, and hardware.

Tim


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I own them; they are absolutely great.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I use the BAL's. They're great.

I use the BAL's. They're great.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

As many others have said, these work great, but they are pricey. Very simple to use and they really stabilize the trailer well


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I stole the pattern from Tim. Unfortunately, I had to pay a little more for mine... I wound up buying the treated 4x4 post (6 foot?), 2 threaded rods, 6 washers and 6 nuts (3 for each set). Total cost was right at $21. MUCH cheaper than $50 for one. As a bonus, I used the leftovers from the 4x4 as something to place my stabilizers on so they're not quite so extended. My build time was less than an hour for two. The hardest thing for me to do was to find the exact length I wanted between the tires.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I bought a set when CW had a big sale. They're in the box......I'm usually very mechanically inclined, but couldn't just pull them out and use them, and haven't taken time to read the instructions.








Darlene


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I have one and it works very well. I've been thinking about getting another one but I'm not sure a second one is really necessary. I use it on the side that I raise with the lynx levelors.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Looking at replacing our current wheel chocks with these, does anyone else have this particular style and or design? If so your comments are appreciated.
> 
> Wheel chocks


I use the exact same ones and love it helps keep the TT from any forward rocking
That is the next thing DW puts on once she gets me backed in

Don
[/quote]

bought one of these last summer and love it. Not sure I needed one for both sides and so far it seems only having one is good enough.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have 2 of the deluxe wheel chocks and we like them.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I want to share a warning about the BAL chocks that came from one of my fellow toyhauler owners. This year he had his toyhauler slide away even though he had 2 sets of the BAL chocks installed. The response from BAL was these were 'stabalizers' and not meant for chocking purposes.

I've used the BAL chocks and on an Outback they are probably fine (weight and all) but please be advised of BAL's comments about chocking. If you want something to act as a secure chock then the Roto-Chocks are your best bet.

The homemade ones work well but I've heard of some of them slipping as well. Both the BAL and most home made ones don't have any surface that really grips the tires.

Just be safe. I never had issues with my BAL but their response wasn't what I expected.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I use them. $pendy. But they really tighten the TT for a solid feel. I also have those red plastic chocks to use while I disconnect TV and set for/aft level, and OB stabilizer jacks. So the BAL chocks go on last and the first to come off.

From BAL's website:
"NOTE: BAL's chocks are designed for locking trailer tires when camping. They should be put in place after disconnecting from your tow vehicle and after putting down your stabilizing jacks. They should be removed prior to hooking up to your tow vehicle. Failure to do so may damage your chocks. To avoid undesired trailer movement when disconnecting or hooking up to your tow vehicle, a tire "wedge" should be firmly placed behind one, or preferably both rear trailer tires. "

I cannot imagine the stress it would take to damage the BAL chocks and I worry that if they can get damage what happens to my OB.









I like what tdvffjohn re-posted. Going to use them for storage. BAL chocks used only for camping.

Scott


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

BullwinkleMoose said:


> Camping Canuks:
> 
> I have a set of the Roto-Chocks (i think thats what they are called). They really do a good job stopping the front to rear movement of the trailer, and with the tires locked against each other it is not going to move. I bought one then decided I would go ahead and get another.


Excellent, good advice. I will be off to the store soon


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I want to share a warning about the BAL chocks that came from one of my fellow toyhauler owners. This year he had his toyhauler slide away even though he had 2 sets of the BAL chocks installed. The response from BAL was these were 'stabalizers' and not meant for chocking purposes.
> 
> I've used the BAL chocks and on an Outback they are probably fine (weight and all) but please be advised of BAL's comments about chocking. If you want something to act as a secure chock then the Roto-Chocks are your best bet.
> 
> ...


Good safety point. I failed to say that in addition to the two homemade lock chocks I have, I also use two "wedge" chocks at the ground level. These by the way are homemade also (I'm cheap), but I used three pieces of PT 2x6, cut to diminishing lengths, creating the "wedge" shape.

The wedges are the first thing down after I am done spotting, and the last thing up before I pull away.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I've been using the BAL chocks for years and love them. Very easy to deploy and store.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> I made some after seeing someone else's on this site. They work great. I don't have pictures of mine but I know there are pictures out there somewhere. They were a lot cheaper also.
> 
> I found this picture of the ones CamperAndy made. Mine are similar but not quite as pretty.


I am surprised at the number of posts on this subject so quickly. I built mine as I did not want to spend the money but I can tell you that there are no safety issues with these. I can put enough load on the screw that the wheels will have no chance to move and if the trailer tried to move the counter rotation of the wheels causes the wedges to rotate slightly and they are locked solid. They take 1 minute to install and that counts the time to walk around the trailer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I really like the one Andy made, but for those of us with no building skills like that, we have to resort to our checkbook and buy.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> I want to share a warning about the BAL chocks that came from one of my fellow toyhauler owners. This year he had his toyhauler slide away even though he had 2 sets of the BAL chocks installed. The response from BAL was these were 'stabalizers' and not meant for chocking purposes.
> 
> I've used the BAL chocks and on an Outback they are probably fine (weight and all) but please be advised of BAL's comments about chocking. If you want something to act as a secure chock then the Roto-Chocks are your best bet.
> 
> ...


Steve,

Just to let you know, trying to pull a 21RS with the homemade chocks still in place results in skid marks on the ground.

Not sure where I heard this...









Dan


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I use these...










MaeJae


----------



## TLC+3 (Oct 11, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> I use these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great ideas for chocks AND an outdoor paper towel holder in the same thread. I think I can handle making both of these - even with the kids "helping".


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

I use the BAL ones also. Only have one and it does the job. I also put the little orange ones on the ground, always thought this was overkill that I would stop doing but now after reading this thread I will keep doing it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Just to let you know, trying to pull a 21RS with the homemade chocks still in place results in skid marks on the ground.


Dan on a smaller rig I would feel personally fine with them, mostly my warning should be addressed to those with a heavier rig and if you ever park on any sort of incline. Actually I was shocked at BAL's reply to the incident, if you use the word "chock" in your product then it darn well better act like a chock not just a stabilizer. The situation came from a guy that owned a triple axle 5er like the one I had, not an Outback, but figure being safe is better then being sorry.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I really like the one Andy made, but for those of us with no building skills like that, we have to resort to our checkbook and buy.


I really liked these too, and when I found them on ebay for 24$ a pair I bought a set and they are great. Some rver who has more time them we do makes them and sells them,, you give him you wheel space and he m akes them to fit your RV.. they are really nice and for the money. Much cheaper than 60$ for one.


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

I had one set of Bal chocks,







I mean I had a friend who had one set and one day he pulled off without removing them from between the tires. He said that about four of the little metal teeth that spreads the jaws out sheared off and made the set unusable from then on. We







are thinking about making a homemade set now. Less expensive and better holding power but that's just MHO.









Randy


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

excellent, my great thanks for the information.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

BullwinkleMoose said:


> Camping Canuks:
> 
> I have a set of the Roto-Chocks (i think thats what they are called). They really do a good job stopping the front to rear movement of the trailer, and with the tires locked against each other it is not going to move. I bought one then decided I would go ahead and get another.


Just as a follow-up to these, used them all summer long and they are fantastic







Excellent stablization and stops alot of the rocking motion. But certainly first on and last off routine (particularily on uneven camping spots), BAL even throughs in a good socket wrench to assist in the process.. Strongly recommend


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

FraTra said:


> I have those BAL loocking chocks from Camping World and love 'em. They are built like a tank, should last for many years. They are very easy convenient to use, though they are a little heavy.


X2







Could not have said it better.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

X 3 For the BAL's








I got mine with fast and friendly service here http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-jack...-wheel-lock.htm

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outbacknjack said:


> X 3 For the BAL's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the one we have and they are VERY solid. The thing weighs more then you would imagine. Comes with a nice wrench to open/close the device.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> X 3 For the BAL's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the one we have and they are VERY solid. The thing weighs more then you would imagine. Comes with a nice wrench to open/close the device.
[/quote]

I assume you have two or does one do the trick?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fanatical1 said:


> X 3 For the BAL's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the one we have and they are VERY solid. The thing weighs more then you would imagine. Comes with a nice wrench to open/close the device.
[/quote]

I assume you have two or does one do the trick?
[/quote]

I only have one. We were going to buy two, but decided to just test it with one. My wife knew I bought it, but I'm not sure she remembered we had it on the first trip. Then on the second day she make an off comment about how stable the Outback was and asked if I had done something new. Reminded her about the BAL Chock....got two thumbs up from the DW.


----------

